# 9.0 xorg config failed on NM10



## mururoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I tried to install FreeBSD 9.0 beta 2 on my Atom nettop and it failed for xorg. I mean that xorg configuration gave me no display at all. As soon as gdm started I lost all sort of display. I guess it should be related to screen resolution and detection of the internal Intel IGP. So I logged from another computer and tried various things to get some display without luck and I gave up since I needed some desktop working fast.

Then I installed Debian and this worked like a charm so it may be related to xorg implementation in FreeBSD.

While writing this it popped in my mind I should have tried kfreebsd/debian instead of linux/debian and I guess I'm gonna try this. With luck it could work AND I could get zfs in the installer instead of dozens of command lines  I'll try to write back the result of this try.

PS: if someone could post here a working xorg.conf for NM10 I would be grateful.


----------

